# Tutorials On Youtube



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Havn't been on here much lately. I've had a crazy couple of months on Facebook since I had a video go viral and get over 1.6 million views and over 44,000 shares. It was all I could do to keep up with the comments and questions for a while there. Our facebook page went from 1700 likes to over 16,000 almost overnight. Now that things have settled back down I've decided to rely a bit more on video tutorials than photo ones. Based on comments I've gotten here and messages on Facebook from followers it seems people have a preference for the video format over photo albums A few members here have also said they don't do Facebook at all. For the past week I've been converting my Facebook photo albums over to Youtube videos and compiling them into a playlist to make them easy to find on our channel. I've had to keep them short and kinda glaze over the details, but the Facebook albums are still there with extra info if needed. If anyone is interested in checking out what I've put together so far, here is a link to the Playlist I'm uploading to.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLHiLsHufffhQOXp7PkC-NkrQKibfQDHBJ


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Been a fan of your channel for awhile now. I look forward to new ones. I will look over the new ones and leave my opinion. BTW ty for making your videos


----------



## bloodycorpse (Nov 3, 2017)

What is your YouTube channel nightfisher


----------



## bloodycorpse (Nov 3, 2017)

Nevermind your oak lane what was I thinking brain cramp


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just subscribed. Thank you!


----------

